# How to find out my Network Key (WEP)



## Zapatista (12 Nov 2006)

Hello all,

I have BT Broadband (in the UK).I have been connecting directly to the modem using a USB cable. However I now have a wireless adapter so I can use the laptop anywhere in the house. The problem is when I try to connect to the network wirelessly it asks me for the network key (WEP). Were can I find this network key? Do I need to speak to BT??

Thanks in advance,

Zapa.


----------



## SirOurs (12 Nov 2006)

This is usually either left empty (i.e. off) when you first get the modem otherwise there might be a WEP key already setup. In this case it should be with your installation guide.
You could alternatively access the modem (via LAN with a network cable or possibly with your USB cable) and change the settings there. Normally you would do this by typing something like http://192.168.0.1 in your browser where you can reconfigure the WEP key. These instructions should also be with the modem. If you don't have them then you can search for your modem on google.


----------



## callyno3 (12 Nov 2006)

i have eircom broadband and i think its in the setup disc if you run it again it might give ya an option to retrieve it . or maybe its the ~ on the bottom of the wireless modem 
dunno if this is any help


----------



## extopia (12 Nov 2006)

You should be able to change or disable this in your wireless modem's setup screens.


----------



## Zapatista (12 Nov 2006)

Problem solved. Thanks all,

Zapa.


----------

